# SX3 Mill quality???



## miker (Jul 23, 2009)

I am seriously considering purchasing the SX3 Mill.
After reading everthing I can including the glowing reports by satisfied owners on this board, I was completely surprised to come across this :

http://www.cncathome.com/X3.html

I don't know how long ago it was written and if anything has changed.

The main thing that concerns me is the claim of lack of rigidity of the column and the need to add that huge extra square tube to the back.

I know the article refers to the x3 and not the SX3.

Reading the comments from the owners on this board I am not seeing any dissatisfaction with rigidity or power for drilling Large holes/Tapping etc.

Although the HM45 mentioned is heavier it lacks a lot of the nicer features of the SX3.

I don't want to bore out V8 engine blocks, just do the type of things that most on this board do.

Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Cedge (Jul 23, 2009)

Michael 
I'm not sure who is claiming problems with the column not being rigid on an SX3, but I can tell you from my own experience it has not been a problem. I've had mine almost a year now and I couldn't be happier with it. It trams easily and holds tram very very well. I recently added DRO's and that has enhanced the experience even more.

The machine has plenty of torque for aggressive cutting and is stable enough to let you get that last thousandth spot on the mark. 

Example....
I'm making a gas tank for my current engine project. It will have glass ends which are retained by brass rings with 8 bolt holes. That's 32 holes total, in circular pattern. When I finished, the holes were within .00015 of the specified locations and the rings fit either end with no alignment problems. The machine is highly capable and will let you do some very tight work when you need it.

Things you'll want....
Power feed is almost a must unless you want to spend life cranking the table back and forth.

DRO's takes being close to a whole new level.

A Kurt style vise, at least 4 inch 

An R8 collet set.... ER 32 or ER 40 work great

Steve


----------



## Andy_B (Jul 24, 2009)

Michael,

I agree with Steve. I have had my SX3 for almost 2 years and have the same DRO system as Steve. It is an excellent machine for the projects that we are building. Power and DOC has never been an issue.

Andy


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 24, 2009)

Michael,

No matter what machine you get, they will all have something that isn't perfect with them.

Thousands of people are making fantastic things on the Sieg X3 and even smaller rubber band machines, and there are people who own Bridgeports and the like who can't even make a toothpick.

It is the operator that makes the machine sing, not the other way around.

You should always make the most of your machinery, and accept the limitations that come with them.

Blogs


----------



## lugnut (Jul 24, 2009)

I think Steve hit it dead on. I upgraded from the Griz X2 to a Griz X3 this year and there is no comparison. If you lock down the jibs before you make your cuts, it is as rigid and any small machine. I think the guy in the story you posted is one who would never be happy with what ever machine he was working with. 
Bigger is always stronger, but some of us don't have the space or the need for bigger machines. 
I added a DRO and a power table drive to mine also and you would have a big fight to get them away from me. They make all the difference in the world on accuracy and make the machine a pleasure to operate.
hope this helps
Mel


----------



## miker (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks very much for the input.

Steve, I appreciate the "things you will want" list. In fact I believe the motor will not even run until you have those few extras...I mean ESSENTIALS. 

Andy, Thanks for the confirmation, I'm feeling better!

Blogs, you are spot on. I used to try and make things roundish by spinning them in a Drill Press with a file held against them. Things are much better now that I have one of those Awful 12 x 36 Chinese beasts!!  It is a better machine than I am a machinist.

Mel, After re reading his story, "_I think the guy in the story you posted is one who would never be happy with what ever machine he was working with_." I have to agree.

Thanks for the input and I'll let you know how I go. Could be a couple of months yet.


----------



## firebird (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi

I have an X3 (supplied by arceurotrade, usual disclaimer) and have found it to be a very willing and capable machine. I agree that fitting DRO's is essential. It was the first thing I did to it and it transforms the machine. I have also fitted a stepper motor and controller to the X axis which makes life a lot easier. Yes it is a bit of a chore winding the head from top to bottom but how often do you do that!

You can see the readouts on the right of the column. They plug into the cheap chinese scales fitted to the tables.







Heres a video of the motorised table in action.





Cheers

Rich


----------



## Babba (Jul 25, 2009)

I've run my Syil CNC'd SX3 for over 1000hrs & it's still going strong. It paid for itself after 100hrs, funded 3 holidays for me & the missus & is now working hard to earn the money for a full blown VMC.

I was worried that I'd have to fully strip & re-engineer it when I bought it 'cos almost everything you read about them is how the owner has modified or improved it. 

Other than the initial degrease & monthly gibb adjustment mine has run as it was straight out of the crate.

I can't do what I do on a traditional mill, it has to be CNC but I'd have no hesitation in purchasing an SX3 if it was just for occasional hobby use.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 25, 2009)

I see a lot of people complaining about mini mills over on the CNCzone forums, and it seems to be just what everyone has said here; people that have never touched a machine, trying to "Make kewl partz" all in one pass. :


----------



## rleete (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a micro mill. One step below the X1.

Are there shorcomings? Absolutely.
Would a bigger one be better? Without a doubt.
Can I still make parts on it, warts and all? Certainly.

It was cheap (less than $300 with vise and rotary table), and it does the job if I take it slow and understand it is not as ridgid as I'd like. It also was easy to get into the basement.

Some people will complain and blame the machinery. Others just get on with making things.


----------

